# 35mm Handlebar Mounts?



## Bnorthro (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello, 
It's night riding season again and I'm looking for a handlebar mount that will work for my 35mm Easton bars. It's going on an older KLite housing (cylinder with a single bolt to mount). Almost every bar clamp I have found is for a 25-31.8mm handlebar. A Top Cap mount would work as well if anyone knows of something like that...

Thanks!
Brandin


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

I just got some of these: Minoura 27.2/31.8/35 mm Bicycle Handlebar Organizer-339-3070-01 at The Home Depot and Minoura 28-35 mm Black Bicycle Handlebar Organizer-339-3050-00 at The Home Depot to use on my 35mm bar. The quality is good and the price is cheap. The clamp will go directly on the bar (the supplied rubber bits will not fit with the clamp + bar). I used a strip of helicopter tape so the clamp doesn't scratch up the carbon bar.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

I can't help with the 35 mm mount, but for a top cap, I would suggest using a gopro type system, replacing your top cap with this or whichever generic one is cheaper this week, and & an aluminium mount from Vancbiker.


----------



## Bnorthro (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for both suggestions. I got a nice GoPro mount similar to the bottom one, but cheap plastic, for my helmet mount & it works nice. Those Home Depot clamps look like they might work, and the price is right. I came across a clamp from Exposure Lights, but $40 seems a bit steep...

Amazon.com : Exposure Lights 2015 35mm Oversize Handlebar Clamp : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

I like that Exposure mount, but I'm pretty sure it does not come w/ the cleat (part that would attach to your light).


----------



## Bnorthro (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed the lack of cleat as well. Kind of annoying they don't include a cheap part like that...


----------



## 69clunker40CWC (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a plastic seatpost reflector clamp placed on my bars with a 1/4 20 bolt placed where the reflector would be. I used it this summer on my clunker on single track and it didn't fall off.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Bnorthro said:


> Hello,
> It's night riding season again and I'm looking for a handlebar mount that will work for my 35mm Easton bars. It's going on an older KLite housing (cylinder with a single bolt to mount). Almost every bar clamp I have found is for a 25-31.8mm handlebar. A Top Cap mount would work as well if anyone knows of something like that...
> 
> Thanks!
> Brandin


Do you have a 3D printer or know someone who has?


----------



## Bnorthro (Sep 14, 2008)

That's not a bad idea, but no I don't have access to one. I ended up getting the Exposure Lights one I linked above. Looks nice, bummer that it didn't come with a cleat. I'll just run a small spacer in place of it.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Update to an old thread. 35mm bar solution is now available. See this thread...

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/gopro-mounts-35mm-bars-987479.html


----------

